# 1957 Schwinn Traveler color?



## bikepaulie

A friend is trying to learn the name of the color of this beautiful 1957 Schwinn Traveler. Any ideas? Thanks for the help!


----------



## rideahiggins

Gold


----------



## bikepaulie

D’oh! Yep. Thanks!


----------



## rollfaster

bikepaulie said:


> A friend is trying to learn the name of the color of this beautiful 1957 Schwinn Traveler. Any ideas? Thanks for the help!
> 
> View attachment 748756



Wow, great condition!


----------



## GTs58

Catalog pic with the 1957 Traveler in Gold. Note the decals on your pictured bike are different. Possible repaint?


----------



## bikepaulie

from the owner, ‘Details include; a Schwinn approved Steyer-Puch rear hub and trigger shifter,protective bumpers on the nuts on the caliper brakes,gray Weinmann brake shoes and an Efkade box saddle. The collector I bought it from found it at a Chicago flea market about ten years ago. I've been trying to identify the color. It might be Opalescent Gold, but i don't know for sure.’


----------



## bikepaulie

GTs58 said:


> Catalog pic with the 1957 Traveler in Gold. Note the decals on your pictured bike are different. Possible repaint?
> 
> hmm, same decals as my ‘58....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 748765


----------



## GTs58

Okay, got the wrong catalog picture. dumby me. 

I'd call that color the 1969 Corvette color War Bonnet Yellow.


----------



## PCHiggin

bikepaulie said:


> View attachment 748773



This one is black,lol


----------



## PCHiggin

GTs58 said:


> Okay, got the wrong catalog picture. dumby me.
> 
> I'd call that color the 1969 Corvette color War Bonnet Yellow.
> 
> View attachment 748786



'69 was Riverside Gold,my friend has a '69 convert. that color. 350/350 4 speed,factory side pipes. He's owned it over 40 years. Warbonnet yellow was early 70's


----------



## PCHiggin

Beautiful Traveler


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

bumping this old thread I saw on google while searching Schwinn Travelers. great color and I have never seen those decals/screens before.


----------



## 1motime

Beautiful bike but I doubt that Schwinn would ha repeated the same decal on top and down tubes. Repainted for sure


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

these two matching Schwinn decals were common for years.


----------



## 1motime

Got me. Seen those.   
The script on gold bike looks too stylized and modern


----------



## GTs58

1motime said:


> Got me. Seen those.
> The script on gold bike looks too stylized and modern



That Schwinn script came out in 1954.


----------



## 1motime

GTs58 said:


> That Schwinn script came out in 1954.



So it might be correct repeated like that?  Four of the same decal?


----------



## GTs58

1motime said:


> So it might be correct repeated like that?  Four of the same decal?



Evidently, lots of them have shown up like that.


----------



## 1motime

GTs58 said:


> Evidently, lots of them have shown up like that.



Thanks. I respect your knowledge. Radical difference from the other Travelers shown. Very simple look


----------



## GTs58

1motime said:


> Thanks. I respect your knowledge. Radical difference from the other Travelers shown. Very simple look




Here's a Grape looking one. I mean great. ha! Eric Amlie is the owner.


----------



## 1motime

Sharp bike!


----------



## rennfaron

1motime said:


> Beautiful bike but I doubt that Schwinn would ha repeated the same decal on top and down tubes. Repainted for sure



Definitely not a repaint... The traveler repeated the decal like that (another one in first pic). That decal also first shows up on the first appearance of the Racer in '55 (second pic).


----------



## rennfaron

49autocycledeluxe said:


> View attachment 1695001



That would be my '48 ladies Continental


----------



## SirMike1983

1motime said:


> Got me. Seen those.
> The script on gold bike looks too stylized and modern




They are original, but you are correct about them having a more modern style than other graphics of that era. Those bikes have an interestingly simple look. The stylized but simple graphics date to the 1950s but would not look out of place on a modern bike.


----------



## kostnerave

Hi Everyone,
 I own the '57 Opalescent Gold Traveler pictured in the original post. My friend Paul posted it as I was not a member of the cabe at that time. I bought an n.o.s. chainguard from Bob U., a fellow caber, to keep with the bike. The guard had a small tag and pouch, with mounting hardware attached to it. The tag had writing on it that said "Opal Gold". The bike has not been repainted or touched up, just cleaned and waxed. Aside from the two year only decals ( for the Traveler), it has other oddball features as well. It has an Austrian made 3-speed hub and a "pill box" trigger shift. The headbadge is winged with shiny red letters. I like bikes that have interesting paint colors and that was what drew me to this one. I installed the St. Christopher rear reflector, which I purchased years ago from "Bad" Bob S.
 Thanks, Mike (kostnerave)


----------



## 1motime

Beautiful bike. Good to hear it is all original. Awesome condition. Congratulations. Definitely one to be proud of


----------



## SirMike1983

Sturmey Archer periodically battled copy cat designs of the AW, both in Britain and continental Europe. SA did license some of the hubs, but they had to fight some unauthorized attempts at copying as well. The period of 1955-59 was also difficult because of the model SW hub debacle, with many hubs malfunctioning and causing customer complaints at greater rates than the AW. 
SA parts, while not as expensive as many continental racing parts, were not "cheap". There was a premium for a SA-equipped bike over the basic models.
So in that period you see some of the bike manufacturers using alternative parts sources that do what the AW and accompanying shifter do, but not that are not made by SA itself.


----------



## Tim s

This is one of my favorite riders and more of an entry level Schwinn back in 1980. Notice the bolt on hubs, not quick release ones. I added the fenders and white wall tires. I love the blue color too. Tim


----------

